# Kefir for goats?



## mlw987m (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been making kefir cows' milk, I wonder if I can give it to my goats? Anyone have input?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 29, 2011)

On this website 
http://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh-feed-regimen.htm 
it is recommended to feed 1/2 cup kefir once each week.  They use goats milk (which is what I intend to use once they are milking) but seeings how many on here use whole cows milk for bottle feeding babies I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------

